# 90663 and 90657 at same visit?



## renifejn (Sep 29, 2009)

Can 90663 and 90657 be billed at the same visit?


----------



## EARREYGUE (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats a great question we have not started providing the swine flu shot yet, and I know we will want to give multiple flu shots at the same visit. I would say yes as long as you specify what you are giving.


----------

